# Dateien schnell/synchron senden



## ich² (25. Mrz 2006)

Guten Abend Forum,

Ich versende übers Netzwerk mittels BufferedInputStream und BufferedOutputStream Dateien (z. B. Bilder) Byteweise. Da ich zusätzlich immernoch informationen mitschicken muss dauert das recht lange und ich bekomm das net so ganz hin nen größeren Teil der Datei zu verschicken  ???:L (könnte auch an meiner Müdigkeit zZ. liegen ...  :autsch: ). Weiß da wer was auf die schnelle? Und: Wenn so ne Datei Byteweise sende kann ich ja Synchron keine anderen Sachen schicken (z. B. Textnachrichten). Wie kann ich das umgehen? Brauch ich dazu nen extra Socket? oder mit Threads? Bin grad ein wenig verwirrt  :autsch:   .

mfg

ich²


----------



## marek (29. Mrz 2006)

soweit ich weis kannst du zwichen zwei computern mehrere sockets gleichzeitig nutzen (bis zu 8 glaubich). 
dadurch bekommst du nicht mehr bandbreite, aber du kannst verschiedene sachen gleichzeitig komunizieren. 
wie lange brauchst du denn zB für eine 1MB Datei?


----------



## ich² (29. Mrz 2006)

Hi marek, danke für deine Antwort  :toll: !

Frag lieber nicht wie schnell er mit 1 Byte pro Packet überträgt ... ich brauch für 7 *KB* schon fast 30 Sekunden (und das bei 2000er DSL). Wenn ich größere Packete übertrage geht es immerhin schneller, brauche aber dennoch für 1 *MB* ca. 3 - 4 Minuten. Ich versuche mich jetzt gerade an einer anderen Technik, mal schauen obs damit klappt. Aber falls noch jemand eine Idee hat, ich würd mich freuen .

mfg

ich²


----------

